# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  نظرتونو در مورد کتابای فیزیک زیر بگین

## sajad564

نظرتونو در مورد کتابای زیر بگین
1جامع خیلی سبز(تک جلدی)
2فیزیک خوشخوان
3فیزیک هالیدی
4بنفش کانون
5ای کیو گاج
جامع خیلی سبز(تک جلدی) رو خوندم میخوام از بین چهارتای دیگه یه کتاب انتخاب کنم که در کنار جامع خیلی سبز(تک جلدی)بار 96 بخونم

----------


## Wild Rose

اینا چین...؟ :Yahoo (110): 

گاج نقره ای خوبه...

----------


## Behrus58

پس نشر الگو چی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sajad564

> اینا چین...؟
> 
> گاج نقره ای خوبه...


میخواستم تو پرانتز بگم از نقره ای متنفرم :Yahoo (4): چون پر تست تکراریه من یه چیز میخوام فقط تست سخت داشته باشه .

----------


## Wild Rose

> میخواستم تو پرانتز بگم از نقره ای متنفرمچون پر تست تکراریه من یه چیز میخوام فقط تست سخت داشته باشه .


و کنکور....یه تکراره... :Yahoo (21): 

سخت بودن سوالات یه کتاب تست مبنی بر خوب بودن اون کتاب نیست...!

نشرالگو هم خوبه...

----------


## sajad564

> و کنکور....یه تکراره...
> 
> سخت بودن سوالات یه کتاب تست مبنی بر خوب بودن اون کتاب نیست...!
> 
> نشرالگو هم خوبه...


میدونم کنکورم تکراریه میگم تو یه کتاب تست وقتی یه تست اورده میشه چه لزومی داره چهار تا تست بعدی کپی همین تست باشن بدون هیچ نکته جدیدی میخوام هرچند تا که قراره تست داشته باشه هر تست نکته خاص خودشو داشته باشه مثلا گاج 450واس حرکت تست اورده که از این چهار صد تا شاید صد تا نکته داشته باشن بقیه کپی همین صد تا هستن .ولی خیلی سبز 190 تا تست که شاید به زور بشه ده تا تست شبیه هم پیدا کرد یا خوشخوان حجمش خیلی از گاج کمتره ولی تستاش شاخ هستنو خیلی از رتبه های برتر از این کتاب استفاده میکردن

----------


## _AHMADreza_

فیزیک پایه خیلی سبز چاپش برای 96 هم اومده اون خیلی خوبه.. برای پیش هم مبتکران به تالیف فرید شهریاری خوبه

----------


## Wild Rose

> میدونم کنکورم تکراریه میگم تو یه کتاب تست وقتی یه تست اورده میشه چه لزومی داره چهار تا تست بعدی کپی همین تست باشن بدون هیچ نکته جدیدی میخوام هرچند تا که قراره تست داشته باشه هر تست نکته خاص خودشو داشته باشه مثلا گاج 450واس حرکت تست اورده که از این چهار صد تا شاید صد تا نکته داشته باشن بقیه کپی همین صد تا هستن .ولی خیلی سبز 190 تا تست که شاید به زور بشه ده تا تست شبیه هم پیدا کرد یا خوشخوان حجمش خیلی از گاج کمتره ولی تستاش شاخ هستنو خیلی از رتبه های برتر از این کتاب استفاده میکردن


خب این بستگی به پایه شما هم داره...

من دوستم پارسال گاج نقره ای کار کرد...فیزیک رو صد زد...

کتاب خوب یعنی این...باید مشابه داشته باشه...تا با تمرین کردن و حل کردنشون تثبیت بشن...تستی که فقط یه بار نکته اشو ببینی...مسلما بعد از چند وقت فراموش میکنی...!

----------


## parnia-sh

کاج نقره ای :Yahoo (4): میدونم بدت میاد..ولی خوبه دوستام تا درصدای بالا80-70هم باهاش رفتن(سال سوم) خودمم از روش میخونم واقعا خوبه.. بعدش خیلی سبز جهار جلدی (شایدم 2 جلدیه) :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.Fardin

دقیقا حرف wild rose عزیز رو تایید میکنم
وقتی تستای مشابه پشت هم میان باعث تثبیت میشه و این یه مزیته
وقتی تکرار نشه نکته سوال جا نمیفته

فرستاده شده از N9100ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## sajad564

> خب این بستگی به پایه شما هم داره...
> 
> من دوستم پارسال گاج نقره ای کار کرد...فیزیک رو صد زد...
> 
> کتاب خوب یعنی این...باید مشابه داشته باشه...تا با تمرین کردن و حل کردنشون تثبیت بشن...تستی که فقط یه بار نکته اشو ببینی...مسلما بعد از چند وقت فراموش میکنی...!


تعریف از خود نباشه ولی سطحم خیلی بالاست. بعدش من نمیگم یه نکترو یه بار ببینی چون قطعا حرکت شناسی صدو نود تا نکته نداره منظورم اینه که تستاش ایده دار باشن اگه قراره چهار تا تست بعدی نکته همین تستو به دوش بکشن با سبک جدیدو سطح بالاتر باشه خدایش من گاجو داشتم رفتم تستاشو بزنم دیدم اینا همه مث همن ینی اعصابم بد خورد شد.البته واس من چاپ نودو دو هستش تالیف احمد جوکار ولی یه جایی خوندم تغعیر چندانی نکرده ولی چه میشه کرد مث این که باید همین چهار جلدیرو بخونم :Yahoo (4): واسه بالای هشتاد کافیه؟؟

----------


## sajad564

> کاج نقره ایمیدونم بدت میاد..ولی خوبه دوستام تا درصدای بالا80-70هم باهاش رفتن(سال سوم) خودمم از روش میخونم واقعا خوبه.. بعدش خیلی سبز جهار جلدی (شایدم 2 جلدیه)


چهار جلدیه داش :Yahoo (4):

----------


## parnia-sh

> چهار جلدیه داش


داداش نیستم.. :Yahoo (4): 
دخترم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## sajad564

> دقیقا حرف wild rose عزیز رو تایید میکنم
> وقتی تستای مشابه پشت هم میان باعث تثبیت میشه و این یه مزیته
> وقتی تکرار نشه نکته سوال جا نمیفته
> 
> فرستاده شده از N9100ِ من با Tapatalk


مشابه در این حد؟؟بعضیاشون که اصن با هم مو نمیزنن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DR.MAM

> خب این بستگی به پایه شما هم داره...
> 
> من دوستم پارسال گاج نقره ای کار کرد...فیزیک رو صد زد...
> 
> کتاب خوب یعنی این...باید مشابه داشته باشه...تا با تمرین کردن و حل کردنشون تثبیت بشن...تستی که فقط یه بار نکته اشو ببینی...مسلما بعد از چند وقت فراموش میکنی...!


دقیقا با حرفاتون موافقم

----------


## Wild Rose

> تعریف از خود نباشه ولی سطحم خیلی بالاست. بعدش من نمیگم یه نکترو یه بار ببینی چون قطعا حرکت شناسی صدو نود تا نکته نداره منظورم اینه که تستاش ایده دار باشن اگه قراره چهار تا تست بعدی نکته همین تستو به دوش بکشن با سبک جدیدو سطح بالاتر باشه خدایش من گاجو داشتم رفتم تستاشو بزنم دیدم اینا همه مث همن ینی اعصابم بد خورد شد.البته واس من چاپ نودو دو هستش تالیف احمد جوکار ولی یه جایی خوندم تغعیر چندانی نکرده ولی چه میشه کرد مث این که باید همین چهار جلدیرو بخونمواسه بالای هشتاد کافیه؟؟


ببین...این کتاب تالیف نادری نژاده...

من خودم شاگردش بودم...

آخر هر فصل تستهای یک گام تا صدش عالین...واسه صد هم کافیه...

تستهای تالیفیش تستهایی هستن که تو کنکور تکرار میشن....دیده کنکوری دارن..

----------


## sajad564

> داداش نیستم..
> دخترم


ببخشید ابجی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Wild Rose

> مشابه در این حد؟؟بعضیاشون که اصن با هم مو نمیزنن


پسرم...

تو که حرف هیچکس تو کله ات نمیره :Yahoo (21): نظرسنجی کردنت دیگه واسه چیه؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

> پسرم...
> 
> تو که حرف هیچکس تو کله ات نمیرهنظرسنجی کردنت دیگه واسه چیه؟


اتفاقا الان که خوب به حرفات فک میکنم داره میره تو کلم مخصوصا وقتی گفتی واسه صد کافیه به صورت جدی تصمیم گرفتم گاج بخونم

----------


## sajad564

> پسرم...
> 
> تو که حرف هیچکس تو کله ات نمیرهنظرسنجی کردنت دیگه واسه چیه؟


اخه میدونین مشکل چیه من ادم وسواسی هستم به یکی دو بار زدن تستا قانع نیستم
شما چند بار همه تستارو میزنین؟؟

----------


## Wild Rose

> اتفاقا الان که خوب به حرفات فک میکنم داره میره تو کلم مخصوصا وقتی گفتی واسه صد کافیه به صورت جدی تصمیم گرفتم گاج بخونم


آفرین فرزندم :Y (446): 

دوستم صد زده...

یکی دیگه از دوستام قیافه اشو میدیدی به شوخ طبعی خدا پی میبردی...اصن درس نمیخوند....فیزیک 80 زد...گاج نقره ای :Yahoo (3):

----------


## sajad564

> آفرین فرزندم
> 
> دوستم صد زده...
> 
> یکی دیگه از دوستام قیافه اشو میدیدی به شوخ طبعی خدا پی میبردی...اصن درس نمیخوند....فیزیک 80 زد...گاج نقره ای


پیش به سوی نقره ای :Yahoo (4):

----------


## yasintabriz

نشر  الگو هم کتاب خوبیه من تو سوم الگو زدم فقط نقطه قوت پایدارم بود فیزیک

----------


## Dr.Fardin

> تعریف از خود نباشه ولی سطحم خیلی بالاست. بعدش من نمیگم یه نکترو یه بار ببینی چون قطعا حرکت شناسی صدو نود تا نکته نداره منظورم اینه که تستاش ایده دار باشن اگه قراره چهار تا تست بعدی نکته همین تستو به دوش بکشن با سبک جدیدو سطح بالاتر باشه خدایش من گاجو داشتم رفتم تستاشو بزنم دیدم اینا همه مث همن ینی اعصابم بد خورد شد.البته واس من چاپ نودو دو هستش تالیف احمد جوکار ولی یه جایی خوندم تغعیر چندانی نکرده ولی چه میشه کرد مث این که باید همین چهار جلدیرو بخونمواسه بالای هشتاد کافیه؟؟


مگه کتاب درصدو‌مشخص میکنه؟؟؟
درصدو‌تو تعیین میکنی برادر من

فرستاده شده از N9100ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## sajad564

> فیزیک پایه خیلی سبز چاپش برای 96 هم اومده اون خیلی خوبه.. برای پیش هم مبتکران به تالیف فرید شهریاری خوبه


احمد رضا جون داداش دمت گرم ببخشید بابت حرفا و بحثای قبلی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Wild Rose

> اخه میدونین مشکل چیه من ادم وسواسی هستم به یکی دو بار زدن تستا قانع نیستم
> شما چند بار همه تستارو میزنین؟؟


باید زیاد بزنی...شده ده بار....اینو جدی میگم...

تستهای مهم رو علامت گذاری میکنید...بعد برای مرور دوباره میزنید...

کامل که تستهاشو حداقل دوبار زدی...اونوقت یک گام تا صدهاشم بزن...

موفق باشی :Yahoo (112):

----------


## sajad564

> مگه کتاب درصدو‌مشخص میکنه؟؟؟
> درصدو‌تو تعیین میکنی برادر من
> 
> فرستاده شده از N9100ِ من با Tapatalk


افرین حرفت از اون حرفاس که باید بگم دمت گرم :Yahoo (4): به قول یکی از بچه ها سر جلسه قرار نیس مولف کتاب بیاد برات تست بزنه که.حرفتو قبول دارم ولی من منظورم این بود که اگه کتابو خوب به مرحله جویدن برسونمش تا چه درصدی میتونم پرواز کنم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

> باید زیاد بزنی...شده ده بار....اینو جدی میگم...
> 
> تستهای مهم رو علامت گذاری میکنید...بعد برای مرور دوباره میزنید...
> 
> کامل که تستهاشو حداقل دوبار زدی...اونوقت یک گام تا صدهاشم بزن...
> 
> موفق باشی


علامت دار ها ده بار یا همه تستا ده بار؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Wild Rose

> علامت دار ها ده بار یا همه تستا ده بار؟؟


اونایی که ساده ان رو نمیخواد ده بار حل کنی :Yahoo (21): 

مهم ها رو....نکته دارها رو....اونایی که اشکال داریو...

حله؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.Fardin

البته من امسال کانون ابی خوندم ( دبیرم پیشنهاد داد ) و فیزیک ذو زیاد میخوندم
همه ازمونا صد زدم‌به غیر دوتا که ۹۱ زدم

فرستاده شده از N9100ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Amin-jh

حاجی خودتم از اولش میدونستی گاج باید بخونی
فقط اومدی بگی من تو فیزیک المپیادیم  :Yahoo (4): 
 :Yahoo (23):

----------


## sajad564

> اونایی که ساده ان رو نمیخواد ده بار حل کنی
> 
> مهم ها رو....نکته دارها رو....اونایی که اشکال داریو...
> 
> حله؟


حله ولی  من از اون وسواسیاشما...هی تستا رو علامت دار میکنم دوباره همرو از دم میزنم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

> حاجی خودتم از اولش میدونستی گاج باید بخونی
> فقط اومدی بگی من تو فیزیک المپیادیم


ن بابا.اصن با این گاج همیشه مشکل داشتم ولی الان به این نتیجه رسیدم که چاره ای نیس باید همین گاجو بخونم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Wild Rose

> حله ولی  من از اون وسواسیاشما...هی تستا رو علامت دار میکنم دوباره همرو از دم میزنم


خب بزن :Yahoo (21): 

چیزی ازت کم نمیشه... :Yahoo (110):

----------


## sajad564

> خب بزن
> 
> چیزی ازت کم نمیشه...


وقت واسه ده بار زدن همه تستا هست؟؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## sajad564

> البته من امسال کانون ابی خوندم ( دبیرم پیشنهاد داد ) و فیزیک ذو زیاد میخوندم
> همه ازمونا صد زدم‌به غیر دوتا که ۹۱ زدم
> 
> فرستاده شده از N9100ِ من با Tapatalk


با کانون؟؟؟صد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟

----------


## Wild Rose

> وقت واسه ده بار زدن همه تستا هست؟؟


نه :Yahoo (21): 

خب تو حرف گوش نمیکنی :Yahoo (110): 

گفتم که مهم ها...نکته دارها...ده بار...

نباید از وقت درسهای دیگه ات واسه فیزیک بزنی...

----------


## Amin-jh

> نه
> 
> خب تو حرف گوش نمیکنی
> 
> گفتم که مهم ها...نکته دارها...ده بار...
> 
> نباید از وقت درسهای دیگه ات واسه فیزیک بزنی...


آجی این چیزو از تو امضات بردار خیس شدیم  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Dr.Fardin

> تعریف از خود نباشه ولی سطحم خیلی بالاست. بعدش من نمیگم یه نکترو یه بار ببینی چون قطعا حرکت شناسی صدو نود تا نکته نداره منظورم اینه که تستاش ایده دار باشن اگه قراره چهار تا تست بعدی نکته همین تستو به دوش بکشن با سبک جدیدو سطح بالاتر باشه خدایش من گاجو داشتم رفتم تستاشو بزنم دیدم اینا همه مث همن ینی اعصابم بد خورد شد.البته واس من چاپ نودو دو هستش تالیف احمد جوکار ولی یه جایی خوندم تغعیر چندانی نکرده ولی چه میشه کرد مث این که باید همین چهار جلدیرو بخونمواسه بالای هشتاد کافیه؟؟


مگه کتاب درصدو‌مشخص میکنه؟؟؟
درصدو‌تو تعیین میکنی برادر من



> با کانون؟؟؟صد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟


کانون ابی سوم راضی بودم

فرستاده شده از N9100ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Wild Rose

> آجی این چیزو از تو امضات بردار خیس شدیم


اسپم نده برادر :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 

چتر ...چتر بگیر رو سرت... :Yahoo (21): 

فیزیکت خوبه؟همچین یه نمه شاد میزنی :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

> نه
> 
> خب تو حرف گوش نمیکنی
> 
> گفتم که مهم ها...نکته دارها...ده بار...
> 
> نباید از وقت درسهای دیگه ات واسه فیزیک بزنی...


شما خودت فیزیکو چن زذی؟؟

----------


## Amin-jh

> اسپم نده برادر
> 
> چتر ...چتر بگیر رو سرت...
> 
> فیزیکت خوبه؟همچین یه نمه شاد میزنی


اخ ...
گفتی فیزیک داغ دلمو تازه کردی...
اخه چرا اینکارو میکنید؟! 
تازه داشتم یکم شادی میکردم
چرا خه با احساسات پسر مردم بازی میکنید  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> احمد رضا جون داداش دمت گرم ببخشید بابت حرفا و بحثای قبلی


عیبی نداره منم تند رفته بودم... ولی بازم برای کتاب سلقیه ای ولی پایه خیلی سبز و پیش مبتکران عالیه

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Wild Rose

> شما خودت فیزیکو چن زذی؟؟


من هنوز کنکور ندادم با اجازه اتون :Yahoo (4): 

اما آزمونا بالای 60

نمیخوندم زیاد...

----------


## sajad564

> عیبی نداره منم تند رفته بودم... ولی بازم برای کتاب سلقیه ای ولی پایه خیلی سبز و پیش مبتکران عالیه
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


شما که گلی تقصیر الترا بود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

> من هنوز کنکور ندادم با اجازه اتون
> 
> اما آزمونا بالای 60
> 
> نمیخوندم زیاد...


ولی اول نوشته بود بالای هفتادا...پستو ویرایش کردی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Wild Rose

> ولی اول نوشته بود بالای هفتادا...پستو ویرایش کردی


آره...

اشتباه دستم خورد...

میگم...من نمیخوندم...تستهاشو فقط یکی دوبار زدم...

اونایی که نتیجه گرفتن رو تجاربشونو گفتم...

----------


## sajad564

> من هنوز کنکور ندادم با اجازه اتون
> 
> اما آزمونا بالای 60
> 
> نمیخوندم زیاد...


یه سوال دیگه داشتم مثلا گاج برای ترمو دینامیک چند تا تست داره؟؟

----------


## Wild Rose

> یه سوال دیگه داشتم مثلا گاج برای ترمو دینامیک چند تا تست داره؟؟


285

----------


## sajad564

> 285


wooooooooooooooooow
این همون گاجی هستش که واسه دو فصل اخر فیزیک سه سر جمع هشت صد تا تست داشت؟؟

----------


## Wild Rose

> wooooooooooooooooow
> این همون گاجی هستش که واسه دو فصل اخر فیزیک سه سر جمع هشت صد تا تست داشت؟؟


نمیدونم...

من گاج نقره ای رو میگم...که پایه اش...1 و 2 و 3...2985 تا تست داره!

----------


## Ali77

من خودم بعد از بررسی فراوان!به این نتیجه رسیدم که برا آموزش مفهومی فقط مبتکران مناسبه و لا غیر
اما برای تست زنی ابتدا تستای سراسری مبتکران و بعد تالیفیای الگو

----------


## sajad564

> من خودم بعد از بررسی فراوان!به این نتیجه رسیدم که برا آموزش مفهومی فقط مبتکران مناسبه و لا غیر
> اما برای تست زنی ابتدا تستای سراسری مبتکران و بعد تالیفیای الگو


تستای سراسری مبتکران؟؟مگه تستای سراسریو مبتکران تالیف کرده :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

> نمیدونم...
> 
> من گاج نقره ای رو میگم...که پایه اش...1 و 2 و 3...2985 تا تست داره!


به جان خودم همونه اون موقع سفید بود :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ali77

> تستای سراسری مبتکران؟؟مگه تستای سراسریو مبتکران تالیف کرده


 :Yahoo (23): 
نه منظورم این بود که تالیفیاش رو نزنین

----------


## sajad564

> نه منظورم این بود که تالیفیاش رو نزنین


اوکی :Yahoo (111):

----------


## dr.mamad_97

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


میخواستم تو پرانتز بگم از نقره ای متنفرمچون پر تست تکراریه من یه چیز میخوام فقط تست سخت داشته باشه .


داداش خودت رو اذیت نکن!! سوالهای کنکور دارن تکرار میشن... حالا باز خودت میدونی...*

----------


## Forgotten

سال چندم هستی آقای استارتر ؟

----------


## sajad564

> سال چندم هستی آقای استارتر ؟


ایشالله 96 میشم سوم.سومین سال کنکور :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

> *
> 
> داداش خودت رو اذیت نکن!! سوالهای کنکور دارن تکرار میشن... حالا باز خودت میدونی...*


وسواسی جماعت :Yahoo (4): .ولی خب سوالای فیزیک یه تغعیراتی داشته به خصوص نودو چهار

----------


## Forgotten

> ایشالله 96 میشم سوم.سومین سال کنکور


اگه فکر میکنی خیلی توی فیزیک تاپ هستی ( یعنی مثلا آزمونای کانونو در تایم استاندارد بالای 80 میزنی و سال 94 هم فیزیک کنکور رو بالای 80 زدی ) برو سراغ فیزیک متمم چوکار پر از تستای ایده دار و المپیادی البته اگر سال 93 فیزیکو زیر 96 زدی توصیه میکنم از زدن تست قوی صرف نظر کن و برو  سراغ کتابای کنکوری مثل گاج و خیلی سبز  :Yahoo (79):

----------


## sajad564

> اگه فکر میکنی خیلی توی فیزیک تاپ هستی ( یعنی مثلا آزمونای کانونو در تایم استاندارد بالای 80 میزنی و سال 94 هم فیزیک کنکور رو بالای 80 زدی ) برو سراغ فیزیک متمم چوکار پر از تستای ایده دار و المپیادی البته اگر سال 93 فیزیکو زیر 96 زدی توصیه میکنم از زدن تست قوی صرف نظر کن و برو  سراغ کتابای کنکوری مثل گاج و خیلی سبز


عزیزم من همون سال اول کنکورم در بدترین شرایط تو ازمونا فیزیکو بالای هفتاد میزدم.درضمن کتابی که کار میکردم به دلیل سختی بیش از حد تو سایت هارد کنکور ازش انتقاد شده گاجم چون اسون زیاد داره ازش بدم میاد :Yahoo (4): .متمم چن تا تست داره؟؟

----------


## Forgotten

> عزیزم من همون سال اول کنکورم در بدترین شرایط تو ازمونا فیزیکو بالای هفتاد میزدم.درضمن کتابی که کار میکردم به دلیل سختی بیش از حد تو سایت هارد کنکور ازش انتقاد شده گاجم چون اسون زیاد داره ازش بدم میاد.متمم چن تا تست داره؟؟


شرمنده من فکر کردم رشته شما تجربیه 
فیزیک ریاضی که پارسال ساده بود 

به نظرم با روند کنکور فیزیک ریاضی همون کتابای عام مثل گاج و خیلی سبز و برای درصد خیلی بالا ای کیو مناسبه 
تک جلدی جامع خیلی سبز تستاش بیش از حد سخته ؟؟  :Yahoo (110): 

نشر جوکار

----------


## Amin-jh

با متمم گاج موافقم همش تستای المپیادی هست
مولفشم دکتر جوکاره که قبلا با گاج بوده ولی خب الان انتشارات جدا داره

----------


## Forgotten

> با متمم گاج موافقم همش تستای المپیادی هست
> مولفشم دکتر جوکاره که قبلا با گاج بوده ولی خب الان انتشارات جدا داره


نه باو جدیدا که احمد جوکار برای گاج کتاب نوشته

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> نظرتونو در مورد کتابای زیر بگین
> 1جامع خیلی سبز(تک جلدی)
> 2فیزیک خوشخوان
> 3فیزیک هالیدی
> 4بنفش کانون
> 5ای کیو گاج
> جامع خیلی سبز(تک جلدی) رو خوندم میخوام از بین چهارتای دیگه یه کتاب انتخاب کنم که در کنار جامع خیلی سبز(تک جلدی)بار 96 بخونم


تو پوشش تستی جامع های خیلی سبز 
 جلدی خوب عمل کردن

----------


## sajad564

> شرمنده من فکر کردم رشته شما تجربیه 
> فیزیک ریاضی که پارسال ساده بود 
> 
> به نظرم با روند کنکور فیزیک ریاضی همون کتابای عام مثل گاج و خیلی سبز و برای درصد خیلی بالا ای کیو مناسبه 
> تک جلدی جامع خیلی سبز تستاش بیش از حد سخته ؟؟ 
> 
> نشر جوکار


برای من سخت نبوده این نظر هارد کنکور بوده.نگفتی متمم چن تا تست داره

----------


## Amin-jh

> نه باو جدیدا که احمد جوکار برای گاج کتاب نوشته


ینی باز اشتی کردن؟! :Yahoo (22): 
عجب ...  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## sajad564

> ینی باز اشتی کردن؟!
> عجب ...


ن جدا هستش من چن روز پیش رفتم تو سایت جو کار

----------


## sajad564

> تو پوشش تستی جامع های خیلی سبز 
>  جلدی خوب عمل کردن


تک جلدی؟؟

----------


## Forgotten

> ینی باز اشتی کردن؟!
> عجب ...


به نظرم مولف آی کیو گاج کیه ؟؟

http://book.gaj.ir/Book/Index/4129

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> تک جلدی؟؟


 4 جلدی

----------


## Amin-jh

حاجی ناموسا یه چی انتخاب کن
ما خوابمون میاد  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## sajad564

> حاجی ناموسا یه چی انتخاب کن
> ما خوابمون میاد


من یه چیز میخوام خعلی سخت باشه نه پر از تستای تکراری این متمم چن تا تست داره

----------


## Amin-jh

> به نظرم مولف آی کیو گاج کیه ؟؟
> 
> کتاب IQ فیزیک پایه


درسته 
ولی خب انتشارات خودش چی

----------


## Forgotten

> درسته 
> ولی خب انتشارات خودش چی


والا نمیدونم !!

----------


## Amin-jh

> من یه چیز میخوام خعلی سخت باشه نه پر از تستای تکراری این متمم چن تا تست داره


همین متمم بگیر
نمیدونم برو سایتش ببین
یادمه یکی از اساتید فیزیک همین سایت خیلی تعریف میکرد ازش

----------


## sajad564

> والا نمیدونم !!


فیزیک خوشخوان خوندی؟؟یا هالیدی؟؟رتبه یک 92 بود فک کنم کتابش خوشخوان بود

----------


## sajad564

> همین متمم بگیر
> نمیدونم برو سایتش ببین
> یادمه یکی از اساتید فیزیک همین سایت خیلی تعریف میکرد ازش


خوبه  :Yahoo (111): .با تستای ابکی اصن حال نمیکنم

----------


## Amin-jh

باو هالیدی مگه رفرنس نیس ؟؟! :Yahoo (77): 
دیگه انقدم لازم نیسا
من خودم جزوه دبیرم میخام بخونم با تستای ابی قلم چی...

----------


## Forgotten

> فیزیک خوشخوان خوندی؟؟یا هالیدی؟؟رتبه یک 92 بود فک کنم کتابش خوشخوان بود


من هیچ ادعایی در فیزیک ندارم و نمیگم هیچ کتاب تاپی رو خوندم و هنوزم تازه سال بعد پیش هستم 
ولی یک توصیه کلی به شما دارم اگر دوست داری فیزیک کنکور رو بالا بزنی ( بالای 90 که خیلی عالی محسوب میشه ) خودتو درگیر کتابای المپیادی نکن و با کتابای کنکوری بخون والا سال پیش یکی از مدرسه ما فیزیک ریاضی رو 89 زده بود پرسیدم گاجو کامل با یک قدم تا صداش زده بود 
اما اگر میخای عشقی فیزیک بخونی بهتره این نمونه صفحه رو ببینی که مربوط به همین متمم هست پر تستای المپیادی اصلا تست تکراری پیدا نمیشه توش همین توی نمونه صفحه ی 2 تست دو و شش رو ببین برات آشنا نیست ( به ترتیب سوالای تجربی و ریاضی امسال بود )
تستای کلش رو نمیدونم چون ندارم 

http://www.jokar.ir/assets/files/boo...%20payeh_6.pdf

----------


## sajad564

> باو هالیدی مگه رفرنس نیس ؟؟!
> دیگه انقدم لازم نیسا
> من خودم جزوه دبیرم میخام بخونم با تستای ابی قلم چی...


ن دیگه میخوام خیالمو واسه بالای نود راحت کنم وگرنه همین تک جلدیه واس ازمونای کانون اضافی بود سوالاشم از کنکور خیلی بالاتره وقت زیاده یه کتاب خوب کنارش بخونم بد نیست

----------


## parnia-sh

> فیزیک خوشخوان خوندی؟؟یا هالیدی؟؟رتبه یک 92 بود فک کنم کتابش خوشخوان بود


 شیرازهم  یکی از رتبه تک رقمیا خوش خوان میخونده

----------


## sajad564

> من هیچ ادعایی در فیزیک ندارم و نمیگم هیچ کتاب تاپی رو خوندم و هنوزم تازه سال بعد پیش هستم 
> ولی یک توصیه کلی به شما دارم اگر دوست داری فیزیک کنکور رو بالا بزنی ( بالای 90 که خیلی عالی محسوب میشه ) خودتو درگیر کتابای المپیادی نکن و با کتابای کنکوری بخون والا سال پیش یکی از مدرسه ما فیزیک ریاضی رو 89 زده بود پرسیدم گاجو کامل با یک قدم تا صداش زده بود 
> اما اگر میخای عشقی فیزیک بخونی بهتره این نمونه صفحه رو ببینی که مربوط به همین متمم هست پر تستای المپیادی اصلا تست تکراری پیدا نمیشه توش همین توی نمونه صفحه ی 2 تست دو و شش رو ببین برات آشنا نیست ( به ترتیب سوالای تجربی و ریاضی امسال بود )
> تستای کلش رو نمیدونم چون ندارم
> 
> http://www.jokar.ir/assets/files/boo...%20payeh_6.pdf


میدونم چی میخوای بگی میخوای بگی دلیلی نداره که بری سراغ سوالای امپیاد ببین من مشکلم اینه که اکثر کتابا میان واس حرکت مثلا پونصد تا تست میارن بعد این پونصد تا سیصدتاش کپی هم هستن من میخوام یه کتابی بگیرم که بجا پونصد تا دویستو پنجاه تا تست داشته باشه ولی به دور از تست تکراری

----------


## Amin-jh

> ن دیگه میخوام خیالمو واسه بالای نود راحت کنم وگرنه همین تک جلدیه واس ازمونای کانون اضافی بود سوالاشم از کنکور خیلی بالاتره وقت زیاده یه کتاب خوب کنارش بخونم بد نیست


میدونم...
حرف همین داداشمون Forgotten فک کنم آقا مهدی
گوش کن تو منابع وارده...

----------


## sajad564

> من هیچ ادعایی در فیزیک ندارم و نمیگم هیچ کتاب تاپی رو خوندم و هنوزم تازه سال بعد پیش هستم 
> ولی یک توصیه کلی به شما دارم اگر دوست داری فیزیک کنکور رو بالا بزنی ( بالای 90 که خیلی عالی محسوب میشه ) خودتو درگیر کتابای المپیادی نکن و با کتابای کنکوری بخون والا سال پیش یکی از مدرسه ما فیزیک ریاضی رو 89 زده بود پرسیدم گاجو کامل با یک قدم تا صداش زده بود 
> اما اگر میخای عشقی فیزیک بخونی بهتره این نمونه صفحه رو ببینی که مربوط به همین متمم هست پر تستای المپیادی اصلا تست تکراری پیدا نمیشه توش همین توی نمونه صفحه ی 2 تست دو و شش رو ببین برات آشنا نیست ( به ترتیب سوالای تجربی و ریاضی امسال بود )
> تستای کلش رو نمیدونم چون ندارم
> 
> http://www.jokar.ir/assets/files/boo...%20payeh_6.pdf


میدونم چی میخوای بگی میخوای بگی دلیلی نداره که بری سراغ سوالای امپیاد ببین من مشکلم اینه که اکثر کتابا میان واس حرکت مثلا پونصد تا تست میارن بعد این پونصد تا سیصدتاش کپی هم هستن من میخوام یه کتابی بگیرم که بجا پونصد تا دویستو پنجاه تا تست داشته باشه ولی به دور از تست تکراری

----------


## sajad564

مثلا همین خوشخوان تستاش کمه ولی واقعا تستاش تست تشریف دارن

----------


## Amin-jh

> شیرازهم  یکی از رتبه تک رقمیا خوش خوان میخونده


خوشخوان منبع خوبی هست 
برای من که واقعا تستاش سخت بود،دست یکی از بچه ها دیدم...
ولی خب ایشون خودش میگه لولم بالاس...

----------


## parnia-sh

> مثلا همین خوشخوان تستاش کمه ولی واقعا تستاش تست تشریف دارن


من خوشخوان ندیدم ولی تعریفشو شنیدم خودم امسال رفتم مشاوره حضوری رتبه 5.و6 کنکور تجربی دوقلوها..اول که گاج رو معرفی کردن بعدشم گفتم اگه هم دوست دارین خوش خوا بخونین
یه روزنامه هم چاپ شد دربارهی فکر کنم رتبه 5 ریاضی منطقه 1 شیرازب ود اونم که برنامه ی تمام روازی کنکورشو که نوشته بودن ازوقتی شروع کرده بود توی برنامش من خوشخوان میدیم
بازم میگم گاج حرف اولو میزنه تو که وقت داری اینو کامل بزن برو کنارش متمم بزن یا هالیدی
منم امسال قرار بود هالیدی بخونم ولی مهلمم گفت نه.نخوندم

----------


## parnia-sh

راستی یه پیشنهاد دیگه اگه دوست داری لول بالا کارکنی میتونی کتاب فیزیک بچه های سال اول و دوم مهندیسی رو گیر بیاری حل کنی به من پیشنها شد ..گفتم شاید برای تو خوب باشه..

----------


## Forgotten

در ضمن از تجربه های دوستمون آقای @yasintabriz هم استفاده کنید ، ایشون هم فیزیکشون خوبه

----------


## Forgotten

در ضمن از تجربه های دوستمون آقای @yasintabriz هم استفاده کنید ، ایشون هم فیزیکشون خوبه

----------


## sajad564

> راستی یه پیشنهاد دیگه اگه دوست داری لول بالا کارکنی میتونی کتاب فیزیک بچه های سال اول و دوم مهندیسی رو گیر بیاری حل کنی به من پیشنها شد ..گفتم شاید برای تو خوب باشه..


همون هالیدی رو میگی دیگه

----------


## sajad564

یاسین تبریز داداش شما حرفی واس گفتن نداری؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## yasintabriz

> در ضمن از تجربه های دوستمون آقای @yasintabriz هم استفاده کنید ، ایشون هم فیزیکشون خوبه


خیلی لطف داری ممنون. راستش من بیشتر از یه کتاب واس فیزیک نمیخونم و فک میکنم در همون حد کافیه واسه تجربی.نشر الگو استفاده میکنم واسه سوم و پیش و تا الان که راضی بودم @sajad564 فک میکنم وسواس زیاد به خرج میدین.اگه فیزیکت قویه واسه درسای دیگه وقت بزارید. حتی تو رشته ریاضی هم فیزیک در اون حد تاثیر گذار نیست که با چندین کتاب بخونیش

----------


## payam78

به نظر شما منابع زیر خوبن ؟؟؟؟؟؟       یکم به من  اعتماد به نفس وروحیه بدین  لفطاََ
ادبیات : جامع خیلی سبز +  گاج جامع  //  تاریخ لقمه زبان لقمه لغات لقمه  /// توقرابت نشر الگو یا خیلی سبز ؟؟؟؟؟
عربی : گاج سفید 
دین : جامع نشر الگو دارم واسه سال 92   / گاج  + آیات لقمه 
زبان : مبتکران  + ریدینگ لقمه + لغات تکمیلی لقمه  + جامع گاج  سال 92 
ریاضی : جامع مهرماه   یــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــا جامع خیلی سبز       تواین واقعا موندم   ؟؟؟؟؟
زیست :نشر الگو عالیه + قید نامه  لقمه    / نظرتون در مورد معجزه زیست چیه ؟؟؟؟
شیمی : دوم مبتکران سوم خیلی سبز   چهارم  خیلی سبز   + انتشارت فار هم میگن خوبه ؟
فیزیک :  که دوستان به شدت بحث کردن ::::    4 جلدی خیلی سبز فکر کنم خوبه آیا  //// معجزه فیزیک مهرماه چطوره ؟؟؟؟؟
زمین : مهرماه یا هفت چیز خیلی سبز ؟؟؟؟؟؟

اگه چیز ه دیگه ای بود بفرمایید ................
 نظرتون درمورد لقمه ها چیه ؟؟؟؟
لفطا راهنمایی  :Yahoo (76):  

یکـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــم زیاد شد ؟

----------


## Forgotten

> خیلی لطف داری ممنون. راستش من بیشتر از یه کتاب واس فیزیک نمیخونم و فک میکنم در همون حد کافیه واسه تجربی.نشر الگو استفاده میکنم واسه سوم و پیش و تا الان که راضی بودم @sajad564 فک میکنم وسواس زیاد به خرج میدین.اگه فیزیکت قویه واسه درسای دیگه وقت بزارید. حتی تو رشته ریاضی هم فیزیک در اون حد تاثیر گذار نیست که با چندین کتاب بخونیش


بله میخواستم همینو بگم که بهتره روی شیمی و ریاضی وقتشون رو بزارن

----------


## sajad564

> بله میخواستم همینو بگم که بهتره روی شیمی و ریاضی وقتشون رو بزارن


کلک خودت مبتکران میخونی که از لحاظ سختی سر به فلک میکشه بعد دنبال منبع دومم که هستی به ما که میرسه وقت واسه درسای دیگه؟؟ :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sajad564

> به نظر شما منابع زیر خوبن ؟؟؟؟؟؟       یکم به من  اعتماد به نفس وروحیه بدین  لفطاََ
> ادبیات : جامع خیلی سبز +  گاج جامع  //  تاریخ لقمه زبان لقمه لغات لقمه  /// توقرابت نشر الگو یا خیلی سبز ؟؟؟؟؟
> عربی : گاج سفید 
> دین : جامع نشر الگو دارم واسه سال 92   / گاج  + آیات لقمه 
> زبان : مبتکران  + ریدینگ لقمه + لغات تکمیلی لقمه  + جامع گاج  سال 92 
> ریاضی : جامع مهرماه   یــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــا جامع خیلی سبز       تواین واقعا موندم   ؟؟؟؟؟
> زیست :نشر الگو عالیه + قید نامه  لقمه    / نظرتون در مورد معجزه زیست چیه ؟؟؟؟
> شیمی : دوم مبتکران سوم خیلی سبز   چهارم  خیلی سبز   + انتشارت فار هم میگن خوبه ؟
> فیزیک :  که دوستان به شدت بحث کردن ::::    4 جلدی خیلی سبز فکر کنم خوبه آیا  //// معجزه فیزیک مهرماه چطوره ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


معجزه فیزیک مهروماه=اشغال

----------


## Forgotten

> کلک خودت مبتکران میخونی که از لحاظ سختی سر به فلک میکشه بعد دنبال منبع دومم که هستی به ما که میرسه وقت واسه درسای دیگه؟؟


والا مبتکران که میخونم ( البته از نوع فرید شهریاریش ) در سطح کنکوره و المپیاد نیست 
منبع دوم بیشتر برای جمع بندی آموخته ها نه یادگیری دوباره

----------


## yasintabriz

> به نظر شما منابع زیر خوبن ؟؟؟؟؟؟       یکم به من  اعتماد به نفس وروحیه بدین  لفطاََ
> ادبیات : جامع خیلی سبز +  گاج جامع  //  تاریخ لقمه زبان لقمه لغات لقمه  /// توقرابت نشر الگو یا خیلی سبز ؟؟؟؟؟
> عربی : گاج سفید 
> دین : جامع نشر الگو دارم واسه سال 92   / گاج  + آیات لقمه 
> زبان : مبتکران  + ریدینگ لقمه + لغات تکمیلی لقمه  + جامع گاج  سال 92 
> ریاضی : جامع مهرماه   یــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــا جامع خیلی سبز       تواین واقعا موندم   ؟؟؟؟؟
> زیست :نشر الگو عالیه + قید نامه  لقمه    / نظرتون در مورد معجزه زیست چیه ؟؟؟؟
> شیمی : دوم مبتکران سوم خیلی سبز   چهارم  خیلی سبز   + انتشارت فار هم میگن خوبه ؟
> فیزیک :  که دوستان به شدت بحث کردن ::::    4 جلدی خیلی سبز فکر کنم خوبه آیا  //// معجزه فیزیک مهرماه چطوره ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


الان خوابم میاد فردا جوابتو میدم ایشالا

----------


## sajad564

> والا مبتکران که میخونم ( البته از نوع فرید شهریاریش ) در سطح کنکوره و المپیاد نیست 
> منبع دوم بیشتر برای جمع بندی آموخته ها نه یادگیری دوباره


تعریف سختی مبتکرانو خیلی شنیدم

----------


## Forgotten

> تعریف سختی مبتکرانو خیلی شنیدم


نه زیاد سخت نیست واقعیتش یعنی در سطح کنکوره 
فقط یک سری تست هر از چند گاهی اورده تحت عنوان تستای متفاوت که واقعا ایده های خوبی دارن که خودش گفته اگر زیاد مدعی نیستین میتونین از اینا رد شین

یه تست از اینه ها داره برات خصوصی میفرستم ببین میتونی حلش کنی !!

----------


## sajad564

> نه زیاد سخت نیست واقعیتش یعنی در سطح کنکوره 
> فقط یک سری تست هر از چند گاهی اورده تحت عنوان تستای متفاوت که واقعا ایده های خوبی دارن که خودش گفته اگر زیاد مدعی نیستین میتونین از اینا رد شین
> 
> یه تست از اینه ها داره برات خصوصی میفرستم ببین میتونی حلش کنی !!


اوکی :Yahoo (112):

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


عزیزم من همون سال اول کنکورم در بدترین شرایط تو ازمونا فیزیکو بالای هفتاد میزدم.درضمن کتابی که کار میکردم به دلیل سختی بیش از حد تو سایت هارد کنکور ازش انتقاد شده گاجم چون اسون زیاد داره ازش بدم میاد.متمم چن تا تست داره؟؟


داداش پ چرا پشت کنکور موتدی؟.....فیزیکت نسبت به بقیه درسا چیز بود؟یا چیز دیگه ای دلیلش بود؟
.
.
.
رفع اسپم: فقط کتاب درسی
.
.
.
.
هالیدی چیه دیگه؟مگه جنگه؟!!
;-)*

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> شیرازهم  یکی از رتبه تک رقمیا خوش خوان میخونده


رتبه 1 ریاضی 88 هم فیزیک خوشخوان استفاده میکرد

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> معجزه فیزیک مهروماه=اشغال


اشغال محض....

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr.Fardin

فکر میکنم در مرحله اول گاج رو کامل شخم‌بزن 
بعد برو سراغ انرژی اتمی(الگو) یا خوشخوان

فرستاده شده از N9100ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Wild Rose

> به جان خودم همونه اون موقع سفید بود


 جان عمه ات برو هرچی دوست داری بخون :Yahoo (21): 

خلم کردی :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Armin80

> نظرتونو در مورد کتابای زیر بگین
> 1جامع خیلی سبز(تک جلدی)
> 2فیزیک خوشخوان
> 3فیزیک هالیدی
> 4بنفش کانون
> 5ای کیو گاج
> جامع خیلی سبز(تک جلدی) رو خوندم میخوام از بین چهارتای دیگه یه کتاب انتخاب کنم که در کنار جامع خیلی سبز(تک جلدی)بار 96 بخونم


سلام کتاب اول فوق العاده است کتاب دوم برات وقتی میخوای تکمیلی کار کنی خوبه کتاب هالیدی واقعا توصیه نمیکنم به چند دلیل 1-4 جلدی بودن حجمش زیاده 2-پر مطالبی که هیچ نیازی نیست برای کنکور این کتاب پایه ای تری کتاب المپیاد اما برای سال چهارمیها چون وقت ندارن توصیه نمیکنم برعکس اگه الان سوم بودی میخوندیش خیلی توصیه میکردم 
کتاب بنفش کانون با شناختی که از کانون دارم کتاب خوبی نیست کتاب اخر کتابی برا تکمیل تست  در اخر اگه تست رو میخوای بیشتر کنی ای کیو گاج اگه مفاهیمم میخوای کتاب خوشخوان

----------


## B_m10m_O

اگر تست غیر تکراری می خوای مبتکران فرید شهریاری ، سختیش رو نمی دونم ولی تکرارای اصلا نداره.

----------


## sajad564

> *
> داداش پ چرا پشت کنکور موتدی؟.....فیزیکت نسبت به بقیه درسا چیز بود؟یا چیز دیگه ای دلیلش بود؟
> .
> .
> .
> رفع اسپم: فقط کتاب درسی
> .
> .
> .
> ...


از لحاظ درسی مشکل چندانی نداشتم.یه سری مشکلات تو زندگی شخصیم پیش که باعث شد حدود یه ماه از درس دور باشم

----------


## sajad564

> سلام کتاب اول فوق العاده است کتاب دوم برات وقتی میخوای تکمیلی کار کنی خوبه کتاب هالیدی واقعا توصیه نمیکنم به چند دلیل 1-4 جلدی بودن حجمش زیاده 2-پر مطالبی که هیچ نیازی نیست برای کنکور این کتاب پایه ای تری کتاب المپیاد اما برای سال چهارمیها چون وقت ندارن توصیه نمیکنم برعکس اگه الان سوم بودی میخوندیش خیلی توصیه میکردم 
> کتاب بنفش کانون با شناختی که از کانون دارم کتاب خوبی نیست کتاب اخر کتابی برا تکمیل تست  در اخر اگه تست رو میخوای بیشتر کنی ای کیو گاج اگه مفاهیمم میخوای کتاب خوشخوان


اره اولی خیلی خوبه.هالیدی رو یکی از فامیلامون که رتبه شده بود گفت بخون منبع طرح تست کنکور هالیدی هستش البته اوشون فرمودن.بنفشم پسر خالم پری شب میگفت تو دانشگاه استادشون از این کتاب براشون سوال حل میکنه بنفش بیشتر المپیادی هستش

----------


## Mr Sky

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sajad564


از لحاظ درسی مشکل چندانی نداشتم.یه سری مشکلات تو زندگی شخصیم پیش که باعث شد حدود یه ماه از درس دور باشم


امیدوارم امسال موفق شی*

----------


## sajad564

> *امیدوارم امسال موفق شی*


ممنون

----------


## ata.beheshti

فیزیک شهریاری ی چیز دیگس.... :Yahoo (100):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

سجاد الکی وقتت برای انتخاب کتاب هدر نده پایه خیلی سبز پیش شهریاری بگیر کلکشو بکن 

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk

----------


## sajad564

> سجاد الکی وقتت برای انتخاب کتاب هدر نده پایه خیلی سبز پیش شهریاری بگیر کلکشو بکن 
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


میدونی مشکل چیه من دوس ندارم تو کتاب اصن تستیو ببینم که بلدم  :Yahoo (4): فیزیک جوریه که یه تست سخت تشکیل شده از چند تا تست اسون.این شهریاری چجوریاس یا فیزیک پایه خیلی سبز؟؟یه توضیحی بده.تو سایت خیلی سبز که گفته بودن تک جلدی سخت تره.ولی در مورد شهریاری زیاد شنیدم میگن تستاش سطح بالاست
گاجو دارم ولی همین الان نود درصد تستاشو بلدم میخوام یه چیز باشه که واقعا سخت باشه
سبزوشهریاری چجورین؟؟

----------


## sajad564

up

----------


## _AHMADreza_

شهریاری که کلا سطح بالاس  ولی مثل  خوشخوان انقدرها سخت نیست ولی کتاب راحتی هم نیست خیلی سبزم میتونی تست های سری z بزنی که راحت نیستن

Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk

----------


## sajad564

> شهریاری که کلا سطح بالاس  ولی مثل  خوشخوان انقدرها سخت نیست ولی کتاب راحتی هم نیست خیلی سبزم میتونی تست های سری z بزنی که راحت نیستن
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P7-L10 using Tapatalk


نظرت در مورد خوشخوان چیه

----------


## INFERNAL

منم یه نظری بدم :Yahoo (4): 
اگه فیزیکت 50 به بالاست برو سراغ نشر الگو

----------


## sajad564

> منم یه نظری بدم
> اگه فیزیکت 50 به بالاست برو سراغ نشر الگو


الگو رو دیدم ینی تو سایت یه صفحاتی رو واس دانلود گذاشته بودن دتنلود کردم تستاش اسون بود

----------


## INFERNAL

> الگو رو دیدم ینی تو سایت یه صفحاتی رو واس دانلود گذاشته بودن دتنلود کردم تستاش اسون بود


عه :Yahoo (22): 
الگو کلا یکی از سنگین ترین کتابا تو هر درسه
حالا شاید فقط اون صفحه ها آسون بودن واست

----------


## sajad564

> عه
> الگو کلا یکی از سنگین ترین کتابا تو هر درسه
> حالا شاید فقط اون صفحه ها آسون بودن واست


اوکی
ممنون

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> نظرت در مورد خوشخوان چیه


برای کنکور لازم نیست انقدر سخت بگیری.. بنظرم ارزش نداره

----------


## sajad564

> برای کنکور لازم نیست انقدر سخت بگیری.. بنظرم ارزش نداره


اره خب ولی گاج پر تست تکراریه و اینکه میرم هرجاشو میخونمو میبینم بلدم اعضابمو خورد میکنه :Yahoo (4): کتاب میخوام بلد نباشمش :Yahoo (111): وقتی ادم بلده شل میگیره ولی اگه کتاب از سطح علمیت بالاتر باشه درگیرت میکنه
خیلی سبز پایه+پیش شهریاری یا خیلی سبز سر جمع چن تا تست داره؟؟

----------


## sajad564

UP

----------


## payam78

2   ،   3      تا سوال پرسیدم  آآآآآآآآآآآآآ          *چــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــرا* جواب نمی دین؟؟؟؟    :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13): 
چرا ؟    :Y (445):                                     جواب بدین .........................................  :Y (638):

----------


## sajad564

> 2   ،   3      تا سوال پرسیدم  آآآآآآآآآآآآآ          *چــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــرا* جواب نمی دین؟؟؟؟   
> چرا ؟                                       جواب بدین .........................................


بپرس من جواب میدم

----------


## Saeedza160

سلام یکی ازدوستان گفتن با دوقلوهای شیرازی مشاوره داشتن.میتونم بپرسم کجابود هزینش چقدر بود؟چی گفتن؟کلا خوب بود یا نه؟

----------


## sajad564

> به نظر شما منابع زیر خوبن ؟؟؟؟؟؟       یکم به من  اعتماد به نفس وروحیه بدین  لفطاََ
> ادبیات : جامع خیلی سبز +  گاج جامع  //  تاریخ لقمه زبان لقمه لغات لقمه  /// توقرابت نشر الگو یا خیلی سبز ؟؟؟؟؟
> عربی : گاج سفید 
> دین : جامع نشر الگو دارم واسه سال 92   / گاج  + آیات لقمه 
> زبان : مبتکران  + ریدینگ لقمه + لغات تکمیلی لقمه  + جامع گاج  سال 92 
> ریاضی : جامع مهرماه   یــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــا جامع خیلی سبز       تواین واقعا موندم   ؟؟؟؟؟
> زیست :نشر الگو عالیه + قید نامه  لقمه    / نظرتون در مورد معجزه زیست چیه ؟؟؟؟
> شیمی : دوم مبتکران سوم خیلی سبز   چهارم  خیلی سبز   + انتشارت فار هم میگن خوبه ؟
> فیزیک :  که دوستان به شدت بحث کردن ::::    4 جلدی خیلی سبز فکر کنم خوبه آیا  //// معجزه فیزیک مهرماه چطوره ؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


واس هر کدوم یکی رو انتخاب کن خوب شخم بزن
دینی گاج
عربی خیلی سبز
فیزیک نظری ندارم
شیمی فار یادوم الگو سوم و چهارم سبز
ریاضی همون خیلی سبز
ادبیات هفت خان خیلی سبز
زبان شبقره

----------


## sajad564

برا فیزیک سال سوم که بودم گاج میخوندم الانم پیششو نگاه کردم سطحش خیلی پایینه من خودم خیلی سبز تک جلدی دارم

----------


## sajad564

> سلام یکی ازدوستان گفتن با دوقلوهای شیرازی مشاوره داشتن.میتونم بپرسم کجابود هزینش چقدر بود؟چی گفتن؟کلا خوب بود یا نه؟


@*parnia-sh
جوابشو بده خواهر* :Yahoo (4):

----------


## payam78

همون سوالایی که درمورد منابع پرسیدم و داش سجاد شما فقط  در مورد معجزه فیزیک نظردادین ....  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## sajad564

> همون سوالایی که درمورد منابع پرسیدم و داش سجاد شما فقط  در مورد معجزه فیزیک نظردادین ....


الان به همشون جواب دادم که

----------


## payam78

دیدم      منابع من خوب نبود آیا ؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):

----------


## sajad564

> دیدم      منابع من خوب نبود آیا ؟؟؟؟


فیزیکی که انتخاب کرده بودی برای هر درصدی که بخوای کافیه(با توجه به شناختی که از خیلی سبز دارم)
زیست ندارم(ریاضی هستم)
عربی با گاج سفید حال نکردم
ادبیات همونی رو که نوشتم خوندم خیلی خوب بود بفیه رو نمیدونم
زبان مبتکران سطحش بیش از حد بالاس به نظر من شبقره بهتره
شیمی یا خیلی سبز یا فار(فارو ندیدم ولی خیییییییییلییییییییی ازش تعریف میکنن)

----------


## payam78

خیلی ممنون  :Yahoo (100):     معجزه ی فیزیک توش چیه ؟؟؟     لقمه های مهرو ماه چطورن ؟؟

----------


## sajad564

> خیلی ممنون     معجزه ی فیزیک توش چیه ؟؟؟     لقمه های مهرو ماه چطورن ؟؟


معجزه فیزیک توش چرندیاته :Yahoo (4): ببین یه هزاری براش خرج کنی رسما هزاری رو انداختی تو جوب :Yahoo (65): 
لقمه هارو نخوندم به نظر من سمت اینجور جیزا نرو همون کتابارو بخون اگه توسنتی خلاصه برداری هم بکنی حله

----------


## payam78

حله داداش حله   ok   :Yahoo (4):  :Y (467):

----------


## payam78

راستی نظرتون درمورد فیزیک امیر مسعودی چیه وهمچنین درمورد کنکور آسان است ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## sajad564

> راستی نظرتون درمورد فیزیک امیر مسعودی چیه وهمچنین درمورد کنکور آسان است ؟؟؟؟؟


معجزه فیزیک مهروماه=امیر مسعودی

----------


## B_m10m_O

> راستی نظرتون درمورد فیزیک امیر مسعودی چیه وهمچنین درمورد کنکور آسان است ؟؟؟؟؟


خیلی کمک کننده است (به خاطر بحث زمان) و البته خیلی هم سخته. سختیش به خاطر اینه اگه نتونید درست عمل کنید شما رو کاملا به زمین می زنه و اگه بتونید کلی در زمان صرفه جویی میشه. حالا درست عمل کردن چطوره؟ حداقل دو سه هزار تست برای کل فیزیک رو با تکنیک ها حل کنید (یعنی هر تستی رو که حل می کنید از رو کتابا ، با تکنیک باشه، تست ها هم خیلی زیاد باشه) تا به تکنیک ها کاملا مسلط بشید و سر جلسه سوتی ندید! اگر امکان بررسی تست زیاد رو ندارید (به هر دلیلی) ،  از روش عادی پیش برید ، خیلی موفق ترید.

----------


## mmn

> راستی نظرتون درمورد فیزیک امیر مسعودی چیه وهمچنین درمورد کنکور آسان است ؟؟؟؟؟


کنکور آسان است = کلاهبرداری آسان است
حواستون باشه که اینجا هم کارمنداشون  واسه تبلیغ حسابی فعالند
هر چی فیلم نیاز دارید از آلا رایگان ببینید و دانلود کنيد

----------

